# $5 Drawings of Your Horse! *Good artist*



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I consider myself to be a good (emphasis on good, not great) artist. I don't know if I'm actually good enough for people to pay me for my work, but hey, I guess we'll find out! Will do any size up to 5" x 7" for $5 - Also add $5 for shipping anywhere in the U.S. Can have them done and ready to ship in 3 days. (As long as I'm not suddenly overwhelmed with requests...which I don't expect to have happen!)

Here is the only recent example of my work. LOL









This is a larger drawing (8" x 11") - pencil lines will be better blended on smaller drawings. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i think you are pretty good! I don't have any money to spare though.

One thing I would say though is the nose might need some refining.This is an arab right? The nose looking a bit too rounded.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you draw "portraits" (if that's applicable to the horses lol!) only or you can draw the real pic as well?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@Kitten_Val - I am not good with backgrounds, if that's what you're asking. I can draw entire horses too, but I would prefer to limit it to just the head & neck for the $5 price.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

your awesome but i dont have any _spare $$$ money$$$$ wish i did rofl sry_


----------

